# VBA Projekt zu Add-In



## Blackhawk50000 (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich habe nur eine ganz kurze Frage, bzw mehrere die aufs gleiche hinauszielen:

Kann ich aus einem bestehenden VBA Projekt, das umständlich via Codeausführerei in Outlook eingebunden wird, ein Add-In machen, dass standartmäßig drin ist? (ohne .Net)


Oder Kann ich vielleicht ein .Net Add in erstellen, und von da dann das Starten des VBA Projektes veranlassen oder so.... ?

Ich habe NULL ahnung was VBA und Outlook Add-Ins angeht.


----------



## Yaslaw (26. Juni 2012)

Welche Version von Outlook?


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (26. Juni 2012)

Das ist Outlook 2007,

Sorry, ich weiß das ist eine sehr wichtige Information und es tut mir wirklich leid, dass ich vergessen habe dies anzugeben..


----------

